# 120k in Auckland, enough?



## thewall

I am looking for Feedback on Auckland living cost for a family with 2 kids (3yr, 5yr). Is 120k Nz$ enough for expat (no PR). Would appriciate if anyone could guide approx monthly expense breakup.

*Monthly *

Salary before Tax: 10k Nz$
Tax:
Rent 2Bed (including utility):
School for Kids (3 & 5):
Food:
Local Travel:
Phone & Internet:
Others (insurance etc..):


----------



## escapedtonz

thewall said:


> I am looking for Feedback on Auckland living cost for a family with 2 kids (3yr, 5yr). Is 120k Nz$ enough for expat (no PR). Would appriciate if anyone could guide approx monthly expense breakup.
> 
> Monthly
> 
> Salary before Tax: 10k Nz$
> Tax: see below
> Rent 2Bed (including utility): sorry not sure about Auckland, however it's probably no different than Wellington where we are so for something decent I'd expect probably minimum $700 a WEEK + but all depends on area and vicinity to the city. The closer you are the more expensive rent will be.
> Water and wastewater will be free as paid by the landlord in rates.
> Gas & Electric dual fuel probably $500 - $800 per month.
> School for Kids (3 & 5): 3 year old will be in kindergarten where your talking $60 - $70 a day. I doubt you'll receive the 20hrs free per week since you won't have PR.
> 5 year old will be starting school in the next term of arrival but sorry I'm not sure if you have to pay fees since you don't have PR. Think it depends whether they are considered an international student or not ?
> Food: more expensive than UK assuming that's where you are from ? You have to shop seasonally here and in lots of different shops to keep food costs down.
> Local Travel: Inexpensive here in Wellington. Taxis I'd say 4 x the km distance in $ for an around about approximation.
> Phone & Internet: we get home phone, calls & 40gb broadband with vodafone for $180 a month.
> Mobile contracts with 2degrees cost approx $50 a month inc all calls, texts & Internet.
> Others (insurance etc..):


Home contents approx $25 a month for $80k cover.
Car insurance around $500 - $600 a year fully comp, 2 adults, using full no claims and $0 voluntary excess.
Car registration $278 per annum.
Motorbike registration $600 per annum.
Warrant of fitness like UK MOT $50.
Petrol $2.20 litre
Diesel $1.70 litre (also have to pay additional diesel users levvy - around $500 for 10 000 km)


Hi thewall,

See responses to your answers above and likely earnings below 

Sorry about the formatting, doesn't work well on iPhone.

Your Salary: $120000.00

Rates as of 1st April 2012:
Tax Rate Taxable Income	Tax Element	Remaining
Bottom (10.5%) $14000.00 $1470.00	$12530.00
Low (17.5%) $34000.00 $5950.00	$28050.00
Mid (30%) $22000.00 $6600.00	$15400.00
High (33%) $50000.00 $16500.00	$33500.00
Totals: $120000.00 $30520.00	$89480.00

ACC Levy (1.70%) on $113768 (Maximum Chargeable Level): $1934.06 

Total available to spend: $87545.94
Monthly: $7295.50
4 - Weekly: $6734.30
Fortnightly: $3367.15
Weekly: $1683.58

All payment amounts are approximate, due to specific rounding amounts used by IRD which vary depending on payment frequency. Rates are correct as of April 2012 - March 2013 tax year but are subject to change. This should only be used as a guide. 

Mortgage Guide
With your income of $120000.00, you could potentially borrow: 

(Repayments based on 25 year loan at 5.9% interest)

If you have Amount	Monthly Repayments
No Children: $660000	$4261.67
1 Child: $636000	$4106.7
2 Children: $600000	$3874.25
3 Children: $570000	$3680.54
4 or more Children: $534000	$3448.08

IMPORTANT NOTE: Values can be more or less, depending on loan type, property, area, deposit, lender & personal circumstances. This is ONLY a guide.

Cheers


----------



## 80cmills

Hi just thought I should throw into the mix a few different costs. 

We have 40gb Internet and phone with telestraclear for $75 a month

Our fully comp insurance is $280 a year 

So depends if you shop around


----------



## escapedtonz

80cmills said:


> Hi just thought I should throw into the mix a few different costs.
> 
> We have 40gb Internet and phone with telestraclear for $75 a month
> 
> Our fully comp insurance is $280 a year
> 
> So depends if you shop around


Ha ha was thinking I was getting seriously ripped off with Vodafone there but what I forgot to mention was the package also comes with Mysky hdi Sky Tv with sports channels so not that bad a deal.

Fully comp insurance really good for $280. 
We shopped around and couldn't find it for under $500 a year but I suppose depends on the car, car value and insured people age.
Both our cars are between $500 - $600 per year and the motorbike exactly $501.
Still half the price of UK though.


----------

